# Hulkk500's Journal



## Hulkk500 (Sep 15, 2004)

New Program: 

Monday:  Chest, Back
Tuesday:  Quads, Hams
Thursday:  Bis, Tris, Forearms
Friday:  Delts, Traps
Saturday:  Calves, Cardio

Week1:  x12x12x10x8
Week2:  x12x10x8x8
Week3:  x10x8x8x6
Week4:  x8x8x6x6
Week5:  x8x6x6x4
Repeat: 

Monday:  Chest, Back: 
1stSession:  AM:  Chest: 
1stEx:  Barbell-Press: 
2ndEx: Dumbell-Incline: 
3rdEx:  Dumbell-Flyes: 

2ndSession: PM:  Back: 
1stEx: Barbell-Rows: 
2ndEx: Dumbell-Rows: 
3rdEx:  Machine-LatPulldowns: 
Cardio:  10min

Tuesday:  Quads, Hams: 
1stSession:  AM:  Quads: 
1stEx:  Barbell-Squat:  
2ndEx:  Quad-Machine: 
3rdEx:  Quad-Machine:

2ndSession:  PM: Hams: 
1stEx:  Machine-LegPress: 
2ndEx:  Ham-Machine: 
3rdEx:  Ham-Machine: 

Thursday:  Biceps, Tricep, Forearms: 
1stSession:  AM:  Biceps: 
1stEx:  E-Z-BarPreacherCurls: 
2ndEx:  Dumbell-PreacherCurls: 
3rdEx:  Machine-RopeCurls: 

2ndSession:  PM:  Triceps, Forearms: 
Triceps: 
1stEx:  E-Z-BarHeadBangers: 
2ndEx:  Dumbell-TricepOverHeadBackScratchers: 
3rdEx:  Machine-RopePulldowns: 
Forearms: 
1stEx:  Barbell-WristCurls: 
1stEx:  Barbell-ReverseWristCurls: 
2ndEx:  Barbell-WristCurls: 
2ndEx:  Barbell-ReverseWristCurls: 
3rdEx:  Barbell-WristCurls: 
3rdEx:  Barbell-ReverseWristCurls: 
Cardio:  10min

Friday:  Delts, Traps: 
1stSession:  AM:  Delts: 
1stEx:  Dumbell-ShoulderPress: 
2ndEx:  Dumbell-LateralRaises: 
3rdEx:  Dumbell-BENTLateralRaises: 

2ndSession:  PM:  Traps: 
1stEx:  Dumbell-PowerShrugs: 
2ndEx:  Barbell-Shrugs: 
3rdEx:  Dumbell-SeatedShrugs: 

Saturday:  Calves, Cardio:  
1stSession:  AM:  Calves:  
1stEx:  Barbell-StandingCalfRaises:  
2ndEx:  Machine-SeatedCalfRaises: 
3rdEx:  Machine-SeatedCalfRaises: 

2ndSession:  PM:  Cardio: 
GlideStepper:  30min

++ =


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 16, 2004)

Wednesday:  September 15th 2004

PM:  
Biceps:  2 min rests between sets and exercises
1stEx:  E-Z-BarPreacherCurls:  40x12 60x12 70x10 80x8
2ndEx:  Dumbell-PreacherHammerCurls:  25x12 30x12 35x10 40x8
3rdEx:  Cable-RopeCurls:  40x12 50x12 60x10 100x4-90x2-80x2
Cardio:  GlideStepper:  10 min


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 16, 2004)

Thursday:  September 16th 2004 
PM:  
Triceps: 2 min rests between sets and 4 min rests between exercises
1stEx:  E-Z-BarHeadBangers:  40x12 80x12 100x10 120x8
2ndEx:  Dumbell-OverHeadBackScratchers:  60x12 70x12 80x10 90x8
3rdEx:  Cable-Pulldowns:  40x12 50x10 60x8

Forearms:  
1stEx:  Barbell-WristCurls: 40x12 45x12 50x10 55x8
1stEx:  Barbell-ReverseWristCurls: 25x12 35x12 35x10 40x8
2ndEx:  barbell-WristCurls: 40x12 45x12 50x10 55x8
2ndEx:  Barbell-ReverseWristCurls:  20x12 25x10 25x14 35x8


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 18, 2004)

Just curious, you aren't doing any deadlifts for your back work?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 18, 2004)

Your numbers look a little strange for someone who benches 500 pounds, exactly 500 pounds at that.


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 18, 2004)

I was a bench specialist, I never curled, never squatted, and never deadlifted for almost 3 years.

I'm trying to focus on the contractions of my lifts (slow controlled reps both descending and ascending)  I see bodybuilders all the time in magazines doing much less weight than they really can do, cause most bodybuilders dont go for power (I can almost here it now "oh they don't want to get hurt"  exactly thats it right there!

Ever heard the notion its not the weight you lift, but the way you lift the weight. Its alright I got a bunch of skeptics perfectly normal.... I wouldn't want someone benching more than me either if I were you guys, but thats besides the point. I made a journal not to prove to anyone I can do what I do, but to note progress. This is a bodybuilding journal I'm doing, not a powerlifting program. If it were I would be doing 405 for 8 like I usually do on bench. When I was strictly powerlifting I was doing boards I could do 550 on a 3 board, and lockouts I could do 585 close grip for a triple. With a double denim shirt I did 600. And as far as numbers go... I try to make my numbers even. 495 looks better than 500, but 500 sounds so much better. So I would actually lift to round my numbers. Say if I only got 495 I would try my hardest for 500 till I finally got it. I've reached my powerlifting goals as far as I'm concerned, and I want to start enjoying the chest and tri muscles I've developed on a different aspect of lifting. I'm going for the chiseled effect, but right now I'm trying to catch those lagging muscles up, and so far they are growing superiorly. I wish I could get people to root me on, but I guess when male egos are bruised I guess people don't have anything positive to say. I've seen it in person. I would push 500 up and people would watch, and some people would be amazed and wouldn't stop staring and others who thought that they were soooo unbelievably strong turn away, its only obvious to know why, they don't want to except that theirs a young man who at the age of 19 already benches what they've worked their whole life for, and I feel bad really. I remember in high school I was 15 years old I thought to myself if I could bench 405 before I die I would die a happy man (thinking it would take my whole life to bench 405). I benched 415lbs at a bench comp getting second place (benched more but he had a lower body weight compared to his lift) at the age of 17 years old. I don't know what else to say but I'm sorry. I really try to be humble but I amaze myself. I don't walk around thinking I'm a tough ass, or even give people the cold shoulder. So please, if you choose not to believe than do that, but don't try to attack me in my own journal about what I can do. Root me or shoot me, either that or blow me.


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 18, 2004)

Friday:  September 17th 2004

Delts:  
1stEx:  Dumbell-ShoulderPress:  - 2min rest:  40x12 45x12 55x10 60x8
2ndEx:  Dumbell-LateralRaises:  - 2min rest:  15x12 20x12 25x10 30x8
3rdEx:  Dumbell-BentLateralRaises: - 2min rest:  15x12 20x12 25x10 30x8

Traps:  
1stEx:  Dumbell-ShoulderShrugs:  2 min rest:  60x12 75x12 90x10 100x8
2ndEx:  Behindtheback-BarbellShoulderShrugs:  115x12 135x12 155x10 175x8  (my big but got in the way) stayed light
3rdEx:  Dumbell-ShoulderShrugs:  2 min rest:  (super slow reps)  50x12 60x12 70x10 80x8


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 18, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Just curious, you aren't doing any deadlifts for your back work?


I can't even deadlift what I bench.  I can deadlift about 450lbs ( again the first time I ever deadlifted I did 415 first try)   I've deadlifted maybe 3 x's in my life
Squat I can do about 475lbs.  First time I squatted I could squat 315 for a few reps with no warmup


----------



## Mudge (Sep 18, 2004)

Hulkk500 said:
			
		

> Ever heard the notion its not the weight you lift, but the way you lift the weight. Its alright I got a bunch of skeptics perfectly normal....



Of course, I just expected more in the way of tricep strength if nothing else.

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 18, 2004)

Hulkk500 said:
			
		

> I really try to be humble but I amaze myself.



Nobody was attacking you dude, but I think that sentence is hilarious   

Keep on lifting heavy man.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 18, 2004)

No offense, please, but you have never benched 500 and used your chest. Nobody has. I'm not doubting a 500lb bench, I'm simply stating that a 500lb bench that uses the chest is bullshit.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

Woah, some crazy bench numbers.


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 19, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Of course, I just expected more in the way of tricep strength if nothing else.
> 
> Good luck on your journey.


I can tricep skull crush over 200lbs, 

I'm focusing on control and slow reps to get the most out of the weight lb for lb


----------



## Mudge (Sep 19, 2004)

I like the CG benches much more for the base of my tricep work, easier on the elbows. I've tried dropping weights like that, you are going down to about 60% of the weight which allows for monsterous rep counts of 40ish or so though, which is very light. Its an interesting changeup but I wouldn't normally go under 80% or so for stuff like that, otherwise the movement becomes worthless to me unless I'm doing speed work which I would not do with an EZ extention or anything putting the joint in that kind of position.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 19, 2004)

I agree, you may want to look into CG benches for your triceps.  Skull crushers, as said, are very tough on the elbows, and I personally feel that the cg benchpress is better anyway because of how much more weight you can use.


----------

